# what the heck is that



## water bouy (Sep 1, 2018)

Not exactly a crop circle. I take it as a sign from the spaghetti monster.


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 2, 2018)

False echoes in the system. The radar site must be just southeast of Christiansburg. It does give one pause though, doesn't it? Gotta love modern technology.

Roger


----------



## eshaw (Sep 2, 2018)

It may be a bulls eye for ground zero!


----------



## KMixson (Sep 2, 2018)

Someone or something has an eye on that area.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 2, 2018)

I emailed the weather station but haven't heard back. I should take a bowl of pasta up there just in case. Can't be too careful.


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 3, 2018)

Is it still there on the radar map today? If so, you might want to closely examine your monitor screen. :LOL2: 

Roger


----------



## water bouy (Sep 3, 2018)

It lasted several minutes. The weather guy said,

'Good question about last night's radar circle. There are two reasons. One could be bad data feeding into the system. The other is the night time inversion. Since we had a lot of rain on Saturday, the lower atmosphere was cooler than the air above it. The radar beam can pick up the inversion and it comes back as a bunch of circles."

Obviously covering up for China as they attack through the middle of the earth.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 3, 2018)

water bouy said:


> Obviously covering up for China as they attack through the middle of the earth.



That would be my guess.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 3, 2018)

Lovely. My house is getting pounded and I am not there.


----------

